# Canny Collar !!!!!



## nikkijb (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi There,

I thought I would do a really quick post about an item that I bought just recently for one of my dogs. 
I have a GSP that pulls like train, we bought him as a 6 month old and he has pulled hard from day one and no matter what I try I have not been able to stop or even reduce it.

I have tried the Halti (slid up into his eyes and he walked along with his eyes closed, as he was too determined to pull)
I have tried the gencon (never released properly, made him walk with his head to one side, snorting like a pig as he pulled anyway on it and it restricted his breathing. Constantly throwing his head in the air and trying to paw it off)

I have Just bought a canny collar. We have used it on 4 walks and it is AMAZING!!!!!!! it fits well, the concept is brilliant, to those who have not seen one. It is a collar that fits right behind the ears. The nose loop goes over the nose and attaches to the collar on a separate line which means you connect your leash behind the head. Check out the website (Holding)
The first walk was a short 15 mins attempt as i wanted to get him used to it. He was a bit put out at first, having to have a head collar on again. but for the first time ever, he walk by my side.... as he was not able to pull properly and throw all his weight into it.

The fith walk, this morning, just heaven. He still exerts an amount of pressure in the line. I dont think he will ever not pull to a degree....but, I can now walk my two dogs together one on each side of me. Toby (the pointer) stays on one side of my body, does not weave along the path. he seems happy to trot along. He is also happy to sniff the grass and other (not so great things) which he refused to do with the other collars as he was so cross about them.

All in all his attitude seems better about walking, he does not have his bum in the air, front end ducked down pulling, torpedo shape. His walk is normal. My Back is saved. One happy pooch, one very happy owner.

Thanks for reading my ramble........... xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I love the canny collar, it works well for most dogs! The rescue i volunteer for uses them alot for lead training a dog. They really are an excellent training tool, and for me easier to use and fit than a halti or the like.

I say most because i have a crestie who very quickly worked out how to get out of it but having the narrow greyhound type head i am not suprised!  For those dogs i highly reccomend the figure of 8 headcollar made by TRDP! I dont need to use my headcollar anymore but it was invaluable in keeping controll while training a very scared fear agressive dog.


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

We at Guide Dogs use the canny collar....really good...


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah I like it. The Halti does slide into their eyes but the Canny Collar doesn't.


----------



## Clare&Oscar (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you think it will work for my GSP, he really hated the Halti. Even though it was introduced gradually he spent all his walk rubbing his face on everything (walls, hedges, the ground and me), so much so that he was getting things in his eyes. We've tried every other harness on the market and haven't yet found a solution.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

possibly, the trick with any headcollar is to get them used to wearing it in the home for a few days (even weeks) , before moving on to attatching the lead at home. The last step is to use the headcollar outside with the lead on, so be prepared to put the time in first and foremost. Make sure you reward every step of the way too. 

Headcollars are great tools, and training aids, but they arent a cure-all. They will help you regain controll so that you can focus on training but imo should not be used long term, they are no substitute for training. 

Give it a go, i infinatly prefer the canny over halti, but be prepared to do it slowly with lots of praise and rewards.

Good luck! x


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, y'all... 

any collar that connects *behind* the head can be effective to reduce pulling, 
but it is not helpful for dogs who focus on X-trigger and aim at that stimulus.

IOW - if U cannot turn the dogs head from their intense focus on (the cat, bird, approaching human, bicycle, other-dog, ____ ), 
U cannot interrupt their ramp-up to over-arousal.

to do effective B-Mod, U need to be able to re-direct the dog... 
and being caught by surprise at close-range by another dog, a man wearing a hat, a bicyclist, or whatever trigger, 
U ** need ** that back-up.

B-Mod with a buckle-collar-only is FINE... *if* U can control the environment + the stimuli... 
but in the real-world, our ability to control what happens around us is very limited. 
just ONE surprise-encounter can set a dog back by weeks, which is not only disheartening to the owner, trainer, handler, 
whomever, but it also puts the dog at risk; 
*struggling for long periods to fix behavioral problems is exhausting; dogs who fail repeatedly during B-Mod may be euthanized, NOT because they are not malleable or repairable, but only because the humans tire of the struggle. *

so in sum - 
if i were coping with a dog with OTHER behavioral-issues than simply pulling, i would not choose a Canny; 
an ordinary front-clip H-harness is an immediate-application tool that needs no habituation, just adjust to fit. 
the front-clip H-harness is terrific for the habituation period to any headcollar, of any design... 
but crucially, _*the FRONT-clip harness allows the handler to interrupt the climb to over-arousal, and 
to re-direct the dog to another behavior, safely + without any pain. *_ 
the front-clip harness can be used itself, ** without ** transitioning to a headcollar at all, too.

i am certainly not tossing the Canny - only pointing out that in dog-aggro, predatory excitement, chase-behavior, fear-reactivity, etc, the Canny is not IMO + IME an applicable tool, since from behind we cannot re-direct the dogs gaze.

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

that would also explain then terry why the canny did not work for controll on my rescue boy with fear agression to certain triggers, but the figure of 8 did!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Dalton hated his canny collar, and would take the nose band off little moo
xx


----------



## nikkijb (Mar 9, 2009)

I do think it is worth a try, especially if you have a dog that just pulls with exuberance, or with the need to be the first one anywhere.... I have not met a GSP that dosnt. I cant promise that it will work for everyone....trust me I had almost given up. Sometimes you have to know when to stop spending money trying the 'next' best product on the market.

This head collar is luckily working for me. Toby dosn't try to remove it at all. With the other two brands i mentioned he would either keep throwing his head up in the air to dislodge it, or scraping his head on anything he could find to get it off.!!!!!! I can only assume that it is more 'comfortable' to wear.

Good luck to you if you try it... let me know how you get on xx

Il post again in a couple of months with an update xx


----------



## redtezz (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi.... we have a X breed dog but his main ones are Vizsla (Hungarian Pointer) Rotti, Irish Setter, with French and English Cocker Spaniels thrown in for good measure.... he is now a year old and weighs in at around 40Kg, He has always pulled and very hard sometimes in fact he pulled me over about 6 weeks ago really damaging my shoulder (Osteopath appointments pending)I had gotten to the point of dredding walks, we have tried a harness a short lead, which just meant more pulling, (Please dont get me wrong he is a very loving gentle dog but just hates being on a lead) then someone suggested a nose band .. so we looked into it and found the "Canny collar" and *OMG* what a difference he is a totally different dog, he walks beside us, I can hold the lead loose in my hand and not hang on as if my life depended on it.. he doesnt pull any more to get at his friends he waits to be let off his lead to run free..... I wish we'd known about it months ago.......


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

My preference is for training, and I have trained dogs who pulled hard for years. Most people want a quick fix and the canny collar appears to be just that. As written above, if the dog has simply been allowed to pull and does not have other problems, I&#8217;m sure it is fine. If the dog has triggers, the handler needs to be aware of the triggers and redirect the dog away from trigger situations. I&#8217;m sure even with the canny collar the dog can be turned to walk in the opposite direction. 

The dogs in the video I saw appeared to be confident dogs anxious for some exercise and fresh air, not scared dogs or overly reactive dogs. Like most things, consider your situation before buying.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

We use the canny collar with great success


----------

